# Finally back on the Trinity



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

River is finally coming down to normal levels , and the weather was nice . Set a few hooks and did ok. Except for the disgust at seeing that tail fin as wide as a boat paddle a little tug and gone . Did get enough blues to keep that healthy PCB glow . And enjoyed the scenery.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Pic*

Pictures of fish


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a good catch of cat fish, the big one that got away keeps you coming back.
The river water is sure looking better.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Oh man I can't wait to get home!!!!! Hopefully we can get in at Liberty with one or both of the 4X4's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Well done on the cats "P".
Ramrod...the top of the sandbar at Hwy 90 is showing, to give you an idea of the river level. I haven't looked at the ramp. I assume it's a disaster.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Some really nice fish there P! Ramrod the Liberty ramp is a no go, the bank is to steep not mention all the debris that is piled up there.

Red


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

P sorry to have redirected your thread, those are some awesome fish!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

What is that in the last picture?


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

1 of the 4 boats left in the trees from high water. Is it just me or do the catfish have a higher than normal fat in them . Get finished cleaning them throw them in a sink of cool water and 2 minutes later the top of the water is covered in fish fat. They have been eating very good


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

I wonder if thats the same boat that was stuck on the hwy 59 bridge?


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Don't think so the other looked like a paddle boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Boat*

That looks more like the one a couple miles south of Manard creek standing on end


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

P said:


> 1 of the 4 boats left in the trees from high water. Is it just me or do the catfish have a higher than normal fat in them . Get finished cleaning them throw them in a sink of cool water and 2 minutes later the top of the water is covered in fish fat. They have been eating very good


I have noticed the fish are rolling in fat myself.


----------

